# Unterschied: TFT und Flatscreen



## Paradizogeeko (4. April 2003)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage:

Ich bin irgendwie mit meinem Bruder in die Diskusion gekommen:

Mein Bruder behauptet, es gibt einem Unterschied zwischen TFT und Flatscreen,
ich hingegen dachte bisher immer, es sei das selbe...

Ich meine TFT bedeutet thin film transistor.. aber ist es das gleiche ????


----------



## Fabian H (4. April 2003)

Flatscreen bezeichnet den Bildschirm an sich und TFT ist die Technologie.


----------



## Tobias K. (4. April 2003)

moin


heisst nicht flatscreen einfach nur das die bildschirmoberfläche flach ist?!?



mfg
umbrasaxum


----------



## Grimreaper (4. April 2003)

umbraxum hat imho recht: Flatscreen sagt nur aus, dass man eine plane Bildröhre hat.
TFT bedeutet Thin Film Transitor, das ist richtig. Die hat ein CRT-Monitor nicht, stattdessen hat er seine Kathodenstrahlröhre, eine Loch-/Streifenmaske und eine mit Phosphorkristallen beschichtete Oberfläche.

mfg Grimreaper

P.S. Ich bin kein Fachmann in dem Gebiet. Wenn in meiner Aussage ein Fehler sein sollte, bin ich gerne breit was neues zu lernen


----------



## Paradizogeeko (4. April 2003)

OK frage beantwortet - danke


----------



## dfd1 (7. April 2003)

Flatscreen heisst das der Bildschirm an sich flach * und dünn* ist. Ein heutiger CRT-Monitor kann auch nur noch wenige cm in die Tiefe gehen, also eigentlich auch ein Flatscreen, aber kein TFT

greetz
dfd1 -> the only one


----------

